# First Sig - need advice



## TodayiSawMyHeroF (May 11, 2009)

Well this is my first sig and im not exactly done with it xP
I was wondering if anyone had any nice C4D's that would go well with it, i know it fails but after looking at every1 elses sigs i wanted to give this a try. so yea







Edit: 2nd Sig






Edit:3rd Sig...And i really need to learn how to use photoshop to do other things.


----------



## dobz (May 11, 2009)

they are definitely good for your first sigs,

my first sigs were kinda shitty and I haven't improved much

you could probally use better backgrounds, your second one looks blurred


----------



## TodayiSawMyHeroF (May 11, 2009)

Do you mean the C4D's cause i just used a black gradient as the background.


----------



## Satangel (May 11, 2009)

You're first sig? Really?
Amazing work then, keep it up!


----------



## dobz (May 11, 2009)

TodayiSawMyHeroFall said:
			
		

> Do you mean the C4D's cause i just used a black gradient as the background.



nah, i just mean the green lighting effect


----------



## TodayiSawMyHeroF (May 12, 2009)

Hmm i dont remember using any lighting effects.

Does screen count?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 12, 2009)

TodayiSawMyHeroFall said:
			
		

> Hmm i dont remember using any lighting effects.
> 
> Does screen count?


screens indeed count as a lighting effect. Those are pretty good signatures though, but the background looks like it solely relies on the C4Ds. Add a little variety to it. Though I like the Code Geass one.


----------



## psycoblaster (May 12, 2009)

Just choose better fonts next time
the first one, the guy is kinda too bright
the second one, the green background doesn't really fit
the third one I think is the best.

As your first sigs, they are pretty nice.
Just choose a font that "fits" the style.


----------



## Sp33der (May 12, 2009)

Work on text if not remove it...
Look on dA for C4D's, wokr on colors and compo, lightning and effects.


----------



## TodayiSawMyHeroF (May 13, 2009)

dA?

Edit: oh deviantart


----------



## Splych (May 13, 2009)

Love this first one. I would steal it off of you if there wasn't your username on it xD


----------



## TodayiSawMyHeroF (May 13, 2009)

Oh i have a copy without the text on it.

And yea sure use it. Personally its not good compared to what other people made. 

http://s642.photobucket.com/albums/uu149/TISMH/


----------



## Splych (May 14, 2009)

Awesome thanks~ I am sure to give you credit for the siggy!


----------



## Rayder (May 14, 2009)

OK guys.   Read the forum rules.   Maximum file size for both your sig and avatar cannot be bigger than 80KB in total.  

Find a way to cut down the file size to fit the forum rules.  All 3 of the images TodayiSawMyHeroFall posted are over 100KB each.  That's too large.

At this point I won't remove anything because you are working out the details, but you wanted some advice, so there's an important piece of advice for you.  Maybe try converting them to jpg's to get them to be smaller.

So Splych, that means yours too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sumoka, yours are over the 80KB limit for both also, by around 10KB.


----------



## Sstew (May 14, 2009)

I like it, The last one is my favorite. Just think the backgrounds need to be a little more complex, but yeah great job.


----------



## Splych (May 14, 2009)

Oh. Gotta take mine off then...


----------



## TodayiSawMyHeroF (May 15, 2009)

Download the pic save it as a jpeg. Im pretty sure it'll cut down the file size


----------



## Splych (May 15, 2009)

I think it was already in that format. Let me try .png


----------



## dobz (May 16, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> I think it was already in that format. Let me try .png




png are larger than jpg


----------



## Splych (May 16, 2009)

Oh no way. Thanks for telling me Sumoka ^^. I never noticed that...


----------

